# How early is too early.



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Last year i had pretty decent luck fishing for carp in mid april after giving up on the crappie bite. I noticed that the carp where jumping along the banks an awful lot, and i assumed they were spawning. What is the earliest you guys have ever caught carp? (in Ohio of course) Any idea of water temp. then?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We used to catch a lot of them on Sonars through the ice at Berlin while jigging for Walleyes. I don't know if that is still the case there or not ?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually start chasing prespawn carp in April when they are there hungriest and fattest. That being said, carp can be caught anytime, just the time between bites is longer.

I cant recall what my earliest carp in Ohio is, but I managed a 39 pounder on a cold Tennessee trip in early March a few years ago.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a shot as soon as the ice thaws.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Caught 12 yesterday on the Ohio River. Caught my biggest to date at 25-30lbs, was not much fight to it though with the cold water. They are bunched up in certain areas right now and easy to catch if you find them. Both carp and freshwater drum.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Jkeeny
what kind of bait do you use in the Ohio River this early in the year?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Caught most on blade baits and tiny spoons with splitshots out in front to get it down. Best bait for me this time of year is usually a jig head tipped with a nightcrawler though, slowly hop it along or even drag it slow. Couldn't get nightcrawlers anywhere close this weekend though


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

On the OhioCarpCrew fishing forum , we have a Winter carp points league that runs from Dec. 1st - March 20th. I have caught 376.10 lbs. and still a week to go before it ends. My biggest has only been 20.02 lbs. this Winter , but its better than sitting around wishing for April to start fishing. Most years I catch carp (and smallmouth bass) all 12 months of the year...most years Jan. is the toughest month and the biggest chance of the rivers and streams to freeze over. As long as the rivers dont freeze completely, im out fishing a few times a week.

I fish a local river and only fish lakes when the rivers flood (like now).


----------

